# Weekly Competition 2014-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R' F R' U2 F R2 F' U'
*2. *R U F2 R F U2 F R2 U'
*3. *F U R U2 R F U' F U
*4. *R F' R' U' R' U' F2 U'
*5. *F' R2 U2 F' U R' U' F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B R' D' B' D2 L' U B2 L' B
*2. *F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R U2 B D' L2 D' L B
*3. *F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L R'
*4. *U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 U B2 R' F' R' U B2 U2 L
*5. *D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D2 L F' U R' U L' F2 L2 F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2 L' Uw Rw B2 Rw' R B' Rw' Uw2 F R2 Fw' D' B' Rw' Uw B' R2 D2 Rw U R2 U2 B' F Uw' U2 B' R B2 F2 L2 R B2
*2. *B F2 R B F' L' R2 D' R' D2 B' U' Fw' U' B' Fw U' B' D2 L2 Rw Uw2 R' B' Uw2 Fw F2 Rw2 U2 L2 U Fw' R' F2 D2 Fw' U' F' L' Rw'
*3. *Uw' B' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw F' D U F2 Rw R2 B' Fw Rw2 B' Fw R Uw' U' R D' Uw2 L' Fw D' B' Uw' B2 Fw Rw B2 F Rw2 R Uw Rw' Fw'
*4. *B F' L' Fw2 D2 U R2 D B' R B Fw' Uw2 F D U2 B Fw' F' L Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw U L2 D R Uw2 B U R2 Fw Rw2 Uw L R' U'
*5. *Fw' R F Uw' R2 B L2 Fw' Rw U Rw' D' Fw D U' F' L2 Rw R D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 U L Rw' D' L' Fw L R' U' F2 L' U' B' D' Fw' F' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' R2 Dw U Lw' Bw2 Lw' B2 Fw' U B R' Bw Lw Bw' F Dw' B2 Rw B' Bw2 F' Lw' Uw' R' U2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 Uw L R2 Bw' R' U' Bw Fw F L Rw F2 L' Dw Uw B' Bw' Lw2 Uw L Uw2 Bw Lw2 Uw Lw R2 F' Lw D2 Lw' Dw'
*2. *B F2 Lw' Rw R2 Uw2 L Bw U' Rw' U2 B Fw F Uw Lw2 R2 Uw2 B L2 Fw Uw' U' B' D Dw' Uw2 Fw Rw' R2 D Lw Dw' Rw Bw2 Dw L2 Dw2 B' Bw' Fw' D' Fw D B' Lw' Uw2 R2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' Lw Rw2 R Dw Rw2 F' Lw2
*3. *F' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 R Uw U' L' Lw2 B2 Fw' L' Uw' F' R B2 Fw' U L2 F Lw2 Rw' B D2 Fw F2 Lw2 Uw B' Rw2 D' Lw' Bw F D' Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Uw' U' B2 F' R' Uw U' B Bw' D' Uw2 L' B' Bw
*4. *L B' Bw' Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw B Fw2 D2 U2 Bw Fw F2 D R2 Bw2 L Lw2 Fw D2 Dw Uw U2 B F' Uw R2 Dw L Rw R2 B' Bw Fw F' Uw' B' Rw B Bw' F Uw Fw2 R B2 Dw' Uw' L Rw2 F2 Lw2 F' D Dw Bw' U Rw
*5. *Bw2 Fw2 D2 R Dw' U' F U2 Lw Rw' Bw' F' L D' B U L' B' Fw2 F2 Rw D2 U' Lw Fw' Dw2 Uw' L Lw Rw' B Dw2 U L' Lw' Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw L Rw B2 Fw2 L B R U2 Lw' Dw Bw' Fw' F2 D2 B2 Rw2 Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2R' B2 3U' 2R2 U2 L' 2R' R2 F2 2D2 L' 2F 3R2 U2 L' B 2L2 B 2U' 2F 2R' B' 2R' D2 R 2D2 2B2 3F2 D' 2F2 2L2 2B2 2L 3R' 2F2 2L2 3R 2R 2F2 R' 3U2 B R' 3F2 3R2 2F 3R2 R' D' 2L2 R2 B2 3F U' F' 2D2 2B F2 L2 F2 U' 2R' D2 2F U2 2B2 L2 3R2 U
*2. *2U 3R' 3U' L 2L2 2R' D2 U' B2 2U2 2F' R 3U' L2 D' L' 3R2 B2 2B U2 2L' 3R2 R 2D 2U L' U 2F' F L' 2F2 3R2 2U2 2B' 2D 2R' 2U' 2L B D R 2B 3F' 2L 2F U2 3R2 R' U' 3R2 2R' U 2B 2F2 F' D 2D' 2L2 2R' D2 2U2 B2 2B2 2R2 2B2 L 3F' 2F2 F L2
*3. *L 2D' 3U2 2L 3U2 2F 2U' 2F' D2 U' 2L' 3U' 2F F2 D' 2U2 B2 3R' 3U' 3R' D 2F F 2U 2L' D2 2R B2 2F U' 2B 3F D2 F 2U2 2L' D2 3U2 3F F 3U2 3F R U' 2L' R F' R' 2D' 2B' 2F U' L 2L2 3R B 3U' B F' 2U2 L2 2L' 3F 3U 2L' U' B' 2D 2U2 B'
*4. *3U 2U 2R2 U' F2 R B 3R 2F' D' 3F' F 2U2 R 2B2 2F F2 2D2 3F' 2F' U F2 2L' R' 2D' R2 2F2 2L' B 3F F' 2L 3U 3F 3R' 3U 2B' 3F2 2R' D' B 2L 3R' D2 2D' L2 2L2 2R 3F' 2D2 B 2L2 D 2D' 2U' U2 R D 2R 2D 2L' 2F2 2U2 U2 3F' 3R' 2R F' R' U
*5. *U L' D' U2 3F2 R' F 2U 2L' 3R' B2 2B' 2F 2L' 2U U' B' 2L D 3R' 3F L' 2U2 L' R' 2F L2 2D2 2U' U2 3F' 2L B 2D' 2R U2 2B R' D R' 3F' F2 D2 2F2 3U U2 B D 2L B' L' 2L D 2U' R2 B2 L' 2B2 2F 3U' R' 2F' L 2L' 2R2 3F D' R' 3U' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' 3D L2 2L' 3R2 R2 2B2 3B 2F' 2D 2F 2D2 3U 2L' B2 3F2 2R' B' 2F F 3R' 2F' D' U2 L2 3L' 3B2 2D2 L' 2L' 2U 3B' F' 2D' L' 3R D' 2D2 2F' 3L2 3D 3U2 L2 2R' 2F 3R U' 2B' 3F' 2U B2 F 2D' U 2L2 B2 2B2 3B 2F' L' 2B' 3F 3L' 2B' 2L' D2 B' 2B' 2L2 2U' U2 L' 2D 2B2 3B 2U' L 2L' 2R' R2 3B2 3F 3R D 2D2 2L' U2 3B' D' 3U' U 3F 2L' 2U2 F2 3D2 3U 2U 3F 3R2
*2. *F2 D' 3D L' 2L2 2R2 2B 2F2 F 3L F 2L' D' 2D' U' 3F 2D 3D' 2L' D2 3D2 3L2 D 3F 2D' 3U2 3F 2D2 3D2 U' L' R2 2U 2L 2R2 3B2 2D2 3F D 2L2 B 2B 2R B 2B' 3F' 3U2 U 3R2 3B 3R2 D 3U2 R' 2F2 2U R' 2U2 F D L 2L2 2R R2 U' B' 3B2 F2 3U2 R2 3F2 3D2 2F 2L U' 2L 3R 2R2 3D' 3L 2F' 2R R U B' 2B' R2 2D2 F' 2L2 B2 F2 L U2 3R2 2U' L' R' 3F2 D'
*3. *2U2 U 3L 3U2 3F' 2D2 3F2 3R 3U 3F' 2D' 2L' R D' 2B 3D L2 R2 B' 2B 3B F L' 3L D 3F2 2F L' 2U' 2L' 2B 2L' 3F 2U 2B2 2D' 3D' 2F2 D' 3D L' 2F 2R' 3D 3R 2R 2B 3U2 U 2L' 3B2 L 2L2 3D' 3B' 2F' R B 2B 3B' U2 3L 2D F2 3L' 3R 2B' D2 3L' B F L 3F2 3R 2D2 U' 3R 2B R 2B' 2D 3U' 2F2 3D U' 3L2 3D' 3B' 2D' 2F' 2L2 3F2 R B L' 3R2 R' 2F' 3L 2U
*4. *D' 2R' R2 3B 3R2 B2 D 3B' 3F2 2F' U' 3B2 3R2 2F R2 3F D 2D U R 3F 2F 2L B 2D2 3D2 2U' U 3L B' 3B' 3L2 2R 3D' B2 3F 2U U2 L' B L2 R' 2F 2L2 3U2 2L2 3L 3R 2R R2 3U 2L 3R' 3D U2 3L' 3F2 2R' 2U2 3R 3B L2 3R2 B' 3U 2R2 3U R' F D2 U2 3R 3U2 F' D 2U' 2F 3U L D' 2R' 2F' L2 3D 2L 3R2 2B2 3R' B' 3F' 2L' 2R 3D' 3B 3D 2U R 2B2 3F2 D'
*5. *D2 3U2 2R B 2D2 2L' 3R' 2D' 3U' R' B2 3B2 R D 2B' L2 3U 2R' B 2R2 B 3B2 F 2D' U2 3R B 2U' U' F' 2L B2 3U2 2L' 2D' L2 R' 2D' F' D2 2D' 3D' U 2L B' F' D 3U2 L2 3B' 3U' 2U2 B2 L2 D2 2U2 U2 F 3U' B2 3F' F' 2D2 F2 2R 3U2 2B' 2L' 3L' D 2U 2B' 3U 3R2 2D L 3L 3R2 U2 2F' U2 3B2 3D' 3U2 L 2L' 3F 2D2 3R 2B2 R 2U' U 2F 2L2 3L2 3D 2U2 U 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U R U2 F' U2 F' R
*2. *U' F U R' U2 F2 R' U2 R'
*3. *F' R' F R2 F' R2 U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 D' B2 R' F2 U' B' L2 F2 D' U' B R'
*2. *L B' L D R' F' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2
*3. *R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 U2 R B' L U' L B2 D U B2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B L' Rw R B2 Uw F2 D2 U L2 Uw F2 L' B Rw' B L' Uw' U B2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw L' Fw' U2 F L' Fw' Uw F2 D' Uw2 L2 R2 D
*2. *Uw' Rw2 U' L Rw' R' B Uw' Rw R Fw' F2 R' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw L' U L2 Uw' B F' Uw Fw D2 L' R' D2 Rw R2 Uw' Fw' L2 B2 R2 Uw Fw Uw Fw2
*3. *L2 Rw R' B' D' B' U Fw D Uw2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 R2 U B' D2 F Uw2 F' L2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' D B2 Fw D F Uw2 U2 R' B2 Uw' Fw2 R2 U' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' B Dw U2 Fw Lw D2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw B' Lw' R' Dw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 D L' Rw2 B Lw Dw2 R U' L Lw' Rw R' Dw F2 Dw Lw' Uw' B' R2 Dw Rw B F' L' B L2 F2 Dw' Uw L2 Lw' R2 Uw2
*2. *Dw' L2 Bw Uw2 U2 F D2 U F U Bw2 Uw' Bw' F2 L2 R Bw2 F2 L2 D U2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw Lw2 U' Fw L2 Uw U' Fw R Uw B2 D2 R D' Uw2 F' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 F' Uw' B' L' Rw' B2 Fw L' D Uw U' B2 Bw2 F
*3. *L D L2 Rw2 R F' Lw Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' F' L Lw2 Rw F' L R2 Fw R D' Lw Rw' Dw L R Dw' U' L' Bw' Fw Uw Lw Uw Bw2 Uw' U F R B2 Bw R2 U' F' Uw' B' R2 D2 Fw' D2 Dw' Bw' L2 Lw Rw2 R Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3F 3R 3F L2 F2 2L' 2B' U' 2B 3R2 2B 3U' U2 2L 3R' 2B2 2F' 2L2 2U 3F' F 2L 2U 2L 2R2 F2 D' 2D2 U 2B' 2U' B 3F' 3U 3F F2 2L2 F2 2R' F' 2D2 3U 2U L2 R2 U R F2 2R' 3F2 2R 3U2 2R2 2F 2L 2F' 2L' 2D2 2B 2F2 2U2 F2 D2 3U' 2L 2D 2L' 3R' 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U F' 2L' D2 U' 2B' 3B' F' 3D 3B 2L2 3L2 2F' F' L 3F L 3D2 3F2 2D2 L 3F 2D' 3D' 3U' U' R2 3U' 3B2 2D 3D' 3B2 D' 3D' F' 3U2 U' 2R2 F 2L2 3D' 2B R 3U' 2U2 3F' 3L2 2D B2 3U2 2R2 2B' 2U' U 3B D U' F2 2U2 L 2L' 2U L' 3R' D2 3R2 B 2R2 D' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2U 3R 2F' 3R B' 3D' 3U2 3R B2 2L 3R' B' 3R2 B2 2B2 3F 3U' 2U' 3R R' 2D 3B' 3D B 3F' 3L' D' 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 F L2 F' L' B F2 D L' B' D' R' F D' B'
*2. *U2 L2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L R' U B' L R2 D' L2 F' L' R
*3. *L2 D2 F U2 B D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U L F' R2 D F' D' U2
*4. *L2 D U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U R F U L' D' L2 U2 B' U2
*5. *U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L D2 U2 R' B' L' U F' D U2 F2 R' F L
*6. *L2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F R F' R U' B' F' R' D
*7. *B2 U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R' U B' F' D2 L' D' B' R F U2
*8. *L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B F R2 D L' F' D' B' D' R U2 L B'
*9. *U2 R2 L' U' R2 F' R U B' U' R2 U2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2
*10. *U2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 B L R F R U' B' F' D F D
*11. *R D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D' F R' U' L' D F R2 D2 R' U2
*12. *L' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U' L' D' L B L F' D' F2 R2
*13. *D2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F' D' L F2 L U' B' F U2 F'
*14. *U' L F B R F' U2 F D F' B2 U' B2 U2 D' F2 B2 U L2 D F2
*15. *R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 L R D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' B' R F D L'
*16. *L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F L2 R2 D' L2 F R U R' U2 L' F R'
*17. *F R2 F L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B2 U' L F' R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R'
*18. *L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U B' R U' B U L R2 D2 B R2
*19. *L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F' D' F' U' R B' F'
*20. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B F D2 L2 F2 R' D' F' D B L B U' F' R
*21. *U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B U' R' D U F2 R2 F'
*22. *U L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R D2 B F' L' U B2 U2 R' D'
*23. *U2 F2 D2 F R F D' B' L' F' B2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F'
*24. *R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R U2 B D F L2 D' F R' D
*25. *R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R' F D' U2 B2 D L' R2 U R2
*26. *D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U B L' R' B' U2 R' F2 R
*27. *U F' U2 D2 F' L' B D2 L' F R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' U2
*28. *D' R2 U B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R D' B2 F2 L' R2 F' U
*29. *B U2 F U2 F L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D R F' L D2 F' R F2 U
*30. *L2 B R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R' B' U2 R U F' U L R
*31. *F L' F R' D' F2 R' B' U L F2 L2 U D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2
*32. *U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 F' R D L2 B R2
*33. *U D L2 D L B2 D F B L2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2
*34. *F D2 R2 F D2 B U2 F' D2 U L' D U' R' U2 B' F2 R2 F
*35. *D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 U B2 U' B' U L2 U R D L'
*36. *D2 B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L D2 R2 F U'
*37. *B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D U' R' F' D2 R U R' D' L D2 U'
*38. *U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 D L' R' F D' B D F
*39. *L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R B' F' L' B2 F' U' B D B'
*40. *F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' F R2 B F2 U B2 D F R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U F2 L' D2 R D' B R' D F L' U' R'
*2. *R B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2
*3. *B' L2 D R U F B2 U' D L F B2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F L2 B U2
*4. *F D2 L' U F L2 D' R D2 L U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2
*5. *L' U F' U B' D L F D2 R' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 R' B' R D L2 B2 R' B F2 R
*2. *R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F R' B F L U B2 L U2 R2 U
*3. *R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D R F' L' R2 B2 D B U B2 R D
*4. *R2 U F B U R' L D R2 L U2 F' U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B
*5. *B' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R2 F L' R D F U' B F2 U B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D L F D' R2 F L R2 B F
*2. *R B2 R F2 R D2 R2 B2 R U2 F R B2 R B' L2 U' L B' F'
*3. *D F' U2 L F' B' R2 D B R D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 L D2 F2
*4. *D' R2 L2 B' L' B2 U' L' F L U2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 L B2 R B2
*5. *D2 R B2 R B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R D U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D L' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 B' F' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F2 U' F U R2 U F
*3. *L2 U' F' R L B U B L' B D F2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2
*4. *U' Fw Rw R Fw2 Uw U2 F2 D' L Fw F R' D Rw B' L Rw' R Fw' D2 B' Fw2 F' Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R' B' Uw Rw' D Uw2 U2 Fw F2 U2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B D2 B2 R B' L' U' R' D2 R2
*4. *Fw' D Rw D' U R Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw Uw L' U2 Fw F Rw2 U R2 B2 R2 F R U2 F' D Rw R2 Fw F2 D2 L' F2 Rw2 B2 U L Rw D Uw2
*5. *Bw2 U2 Bw R Bw Fw2 Uw Lw U2 Bw' Lw' Rw B2 Lw Dw2 Rw Fw2 R' Dw2 L R' B' Bw Dw' L Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 L' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw' L2 R' B' Uw' U2 Lw F2 Dw2 R U2 R2 D2 Lw B2 U2 L Rw2 Bw Fw2 Dw B L Lw' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R U R' B' R' U' r b u'
*2. *U' L R L U' L' B' L' l' r' b' u'
*3. *U' R U' L R' L' B l' r b' u
*4. *U' L U' R' L U' L' l' r b' u
*5. *U L B' U R' L R' L l b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2)
*2. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)
*3. *(4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, 1) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L' R U L' D' R'
*2. *U R L' U' D' U L' D U'
*3. *U D' L D R' L' U L D'
*4. *D' L D' U L U' L R D'
*5. *L U R' L U R' L U D'


----------



## jonlin (Jul 22, 2014)

3x3: 17.08, 16.57, 17.30, 16.50, 12.93
Avg: 16.72
Notes: Only ONE phrase. Old Rubik's Brand.

Mega: 2:31.95, 3:05.39, 2:48.88, 2:44.81, 2:52.94
Avg: 2:48.88

2BLD: DNF(1:53.89), 1:12.87, 3:04.90
Best: 1:12.87

3x3 OH: 27.57, 29.59, 38.58, 32.20, 27.02
Avg: 29.79


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 23, 2014)

*2X2x2: * (8.78) 10.45 9.96 (14.86) 10.13 = *10.18*

*3X3X3: * (19.84) 21.32 (23.11) 21.84 22.45 = *21.87* // crap


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 23, 2014)

*2x2:* 7.14 8.17 (5.04) 6.15 (8.83) = *7.15*
*3x3:* 20.79 16.75 (24.21) 16.40 (15.71) = *17.98* // wat..?
*4x4:* 1:25.40 1:27.50 (1:33.17) 1:28.11 (1:25.01) = *1:27.00*
*3x3 One Handed:* (36.69) 51.77 (1:29.35) 51.87 46.71 = *50.12*

Wow, I'm doing awesome this week


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 24, 2014)

*3x3x3*: 15.87, (14.62), (18.00), 16.88, 15.34 = *16.03*
*5x5x5*: (2:10.48), 1:56.41, 2:01.98, (1:51.65), 1:59.21 = *1:59.20*
*6x6x6*: 3:53.86, (3:30.68), 3:53.09, 3:43.60, (4:06.21) = *3:50.18*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:49.50, 3:26.52, 4:51.34 = *3:26.52*
Switched letter scheme between solves 1 and 2, and got faster. Then the problems started on the next solve.


----------



## Richy (Jul 24, 2014)

*2x2 blindfolded:* 1:22.57 , 42.06 , 1:24.70 = *42.06 *
*2x2:* (6.14) 5.29 (2.40) 5.54 5.48=* 5.44*
*Skewb:* 14.37 16.32 15.81 (17.00) (11.68)= *15.50* Any news on moyu skewb?


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.46, 14.63, 16.27, (12.28), (16.60) = 15.79
*4x4:* (1:03.44), 53.85, 57.69, (53.18), 55.37 = 55.64
*5x5:* (1:51.13), 1:39.40, (1:35.40), 1:48.89, 1:42.54 = 1:43.61
*6x6:* (3:09.07), 3:20.83, 3:22.68, 3:11.02, (3:25.44) = 3:18.18
*7x7:* (5:06.22), 4:51.90, 4:39.58, 4:43.98, (3:35.05) = 4:45.15
*OH:* (35.44), (28.65), 34.68, 28.83, 33.92 = 32.48
*Megaminx:* (2:11.87), 2:06.09, 2:07.34, 2:02.44, (2:00.92) = 2:05.29

3:35 7x7!!!!! WOWZA no idea where that came from. My PB by far.


----------



## 7nand (Jul 27, 2014)

2x2 - 
Average: 3.89 (σ = 0.56)
Mean: 3.86
Time List:
1. 4.54 
2. 3.39 
3. 3.08 
4. 4.50 
5. 3.79 

3x3 - 
Average: 14.77 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 14.70

Time List:
1. 12.01 
2. 15.03 
3. 13.81 
4. 15.46 
5. 17.17 

4x4 - 
Average: 1:15.98 (σ = 10.61)
Mean: 1:17.64

Time List:
1. 1:28.16 
2. 1:11.07 
3. 1:34.90 
4. 1:08.72 
5. 1:05.33 

<3 4x4 consistency ! -__-

3x3 OH -
Average: 30.40 (σ = 0.78)
Mean: 30.19

Time List:
1. 27.16 
2. 30.09 
3. 31.30 
4. 29.82 
5. 32.59


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 29, 2014)

Results: congrats to qaz, riley and stevecho

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.90 stevecho816
 3.23 Iggy
 3.31 Lapinsavant
 3.53 riley
 3.57 Nihahhat
 3.89 7nand
 3.90 andi25
 4.15 VeryKewlName
 4.29 mycube
 4.46 Prakhar
 4.53 qaz
 4.55 brian724080
 4.60 Tx789
 4.88 bacyril
 5.11 bh13
 5.12 Tim Reynolds
 5.23 Wilhelm
 5.44 Richy
 5.59 CyanSandwich
 5.73 Kian
 6.19 Schmidt
 6.48 QQW
 7.15 Rocky0701
 8.65 CubeBird
 9.57 d4m1no
 10.18 MarcelP
 15.27 MatsBergsten
 21.07 RjFx2
*3x3x3 *(35)

 7.88 Lapinsavant
 9.61 stevecho816
 9.71 riley
 10.92 Iggy
 12.47 andi25
 12.83 mycube
 12.92 bh13
 13.52 Kian
 14.13 qaz
 14.36 Wilhelm
 14.38 Nihahhat
 14.77 7nand
 14.88 typeman5
 15.04 Tim Reynolds
 15.69 brian724080
 15.79 Dene
 16.03 Keroma12
 16.13 VeryKewlName
 16.16 bacyril
 16.72 jonlin
 17.07 CyanSandwich
 17.98 Rocky0701
 18.47 Kenneth Svendson
 18.82 Tx789
 19.65 obelisk477
 20.04 QQW
 20.25 LostGent
 21.87 MarcelP
 22.15 SlingCuber
 22.18 CubeBird
 22.38 Schmidt
 23.19 Prakhar
 23.65 d4m1no
 26.52 RjFx2
 35.57 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 35.81 stevecho816
 43.32 andi25
 49.23 riley
 49.79 mycube
 52.17 Wilhelm
 52.36 qaz
 52.67 Iggy
 55.64 Dene
 58.42 bacyril
 58.86 Nihahhat
 1:02.16 Kian
 1:05.34 bh13
 1:05.67 Tim Reynolds
 1:12.38 Tx789
 1:15.98 7nand
 1:27.00 Rocky0701
 1:28.10 d4m1no
 1:31.29 Schmidt
 1:35.79 QQW
 1:43.47 CyanSandwich
 1:51.60 VeryKewlName
 1:54.54 Prakhar
 2:08.82 RjFx2
 2:19.84 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:24.99 stevecho816
 1:31.94 mycube
 1:35.99 riley
 1:40.30 andi25
 1:42.12 Wilhelm
 1:43.61 Dene
 1:49.77 qaz
 1:54.82 bacyril
 1:58.11 Tim Reynolds
 1:58.95 Iggy
 1:59.20 Keroma12
 2:05.19 Kian
 2:20.46 Nihahhat
 2:49.77 d4m1no
 4:41.06 MatsBergsten
 5:44.00 CyanSandwich
 DNF RjFx2
 DNF Prakhar
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:34.76 stevecho816
 3:08.03 bacyril
 3:18.18 Dene
 3:41.07 qaz
 3:44.54 Tim Reynolds
 3:50.18 Keroma12
 4:11.38 Nihahhat
 5:05.83 Tx789
 DNF d4m1no
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:16.83 mycube
 4:34.95 bacyril
 4:45.15 Dene
 5:04.63 qaz
 5:35.89 Tim Reynolds
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 16.76 stevecho816
 20.59 riley
 22.34 Nihahhat
 23.02 Kian
 23.93 Iggy
 24.35 mycube
 26.67 bh13
 29.79 jonlin
 30.40 7nand
 32.11 Tim Reynolds
 32.48 Dene
 37.41 qaz
 37.51 Tx789
 42.42 brian724080
 43.47 Prakhar
 46.91 bacyril
 50.12 Rocky0701
 52.21 Schmidt
 1:00.18 RjFx2
 1:04.12 CyanSandwich
 1:36.22 CubeBird
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 51.38 antoineccantin
 1:10.34 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.65 riley
 1:26.11 Nihahhat
 1:33.30 qaz
 3:47.01 Prakhar
 4:59.45 CyanSandwich
 DNF Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 8.47 stevecho816
 13.93 Iggy
 14.40 mycube
 15.93 Lapinsavant
 20.77 qaz
 25.71 CyanSandwich
 26.30 MatsBergsten
 39.74 bacyril
 42.06 Richy
 53.65 Nihahhat
 1:12.87 jonlin
 1:29.73 Prakhar
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 32.11 riley
 37.50 Iggy
 37.83 mycube
 47.73 qaz
 1:00.48 CyanSandwich
 1:13.13 MatsBergsten
 1:42.13 thatkid
 1:51.21 okayama
 2:38.02 bacyril
 2:46.89 Nihahhat
 2:59.66 Tim Reynolds
 3:26.52 Keroma12
 5:48.34 Prakhar
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:59.81 mycube
 3:41.24 riley
 5:19.24 qaz
 6:09.69 CyanSandwich
 6:34.35 MatsBergsten
12:24.04 okayama
 DNF Nihahhat
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:57.59 mycube
11:06.60 qaz
11:27.00 riley
25:22.88 okayama
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

22/28 (57:33)  timothywong24
19/22 (59:59)  riley
9/12 (56:41)  MatsBergsten
10/15 (60:00)  antoineccantin
7/10 (44:16)  qaz
6/9 (38:31)  Mikel
5/7 (50:00)  TheDubDubJr
6/10 (21:21)  CyanSandwich
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 51.35 bacyril
 53.94 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 52.53 stevecho816
 1:00.93 riley
 1:08.56 Iggy
 1:12.36 Nihahhat
 1:14.11 mycube
 1:18.05 qaz
 1:22.64 bh13
 1:26.08 bacyril
 1:29.34 Tim Reynolds
 1:43.00 Tx789
 1:57.31 d4m1no
 2:01.94 CyanSandwich
 2:03.84 VeryKewlName
 2:26.63 Prakhar
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:08.69 stevecho816
 2:47.20 mycube
 2:50.70 qaz
 3:06.62 Iggy
 3:09.67 riley
 3:22.49 Nihahhat
 3:23.41 Tim Reynolds
 3:25.66 bacyril
 6:25.19 Prakhar
*Skewb*(14)

 5.36 Nihahhat
 5.75 Wilhelm
 6.00 stevecho816
 9.75 Tx789
 10.27 andi25
 10.35 riley
 10.96 Iggy
 11.43 mycube
 12.12 bacyril
 12.89 Tim Reynolds
 13.87 Prakhar
 15.50 Richy
 17.51 Schmidt
 17.81 qaz
*Clock*(9)

 8.31 qaz
 8.57 Perff
 9.51 Iggy
 11.73 Nihahhat
 11.95 Wilhelm
 12.46 Tim Reynolds
 15.74 mycube
 15.76 bacyril
 21.92 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.98 andi25
 5.10 stevecho816
 5.34 Iggy
 5.48 SaranshGrover
 5.64 bacyril
 6.96 Wilhelm
 7.81 bh13
 7.87 Nihahhat
 8.69 qaz
 9.43 Tx789
 10.75 RjFx2
 11.44 riley
 12.27 Tim Reynolds
 12.69 Prakhar
 14.50 mycube
 15.56 Schmidt
 15.89 CubeBird
 17.04 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:07.80 andi25
 1:17.18 Iggy
 1:35.02 bacyril
 1:37.66 qaz
 1:38.41 Wilhelm
 1:44.87 mycube
 2:05.29 Dene
 2:23.80 Nihahhat
 2:48.88 jonlin
 5:22.57 VeryKewlName
*Square-1*(10)

 21.09 stevecho816
 26.45 Iggy
 30.59 Nihahhat
 32.38 Wilhelm
 33.49 qaz
 33.65 bh13
 49.21 bacyril
 59.23 moroder
 1:02.62 andi25
 1:10.29 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

29 guusrs
32 okayama
35 CyanSandwich
36 Tim Reynolds
38 qaz

*Contest results*

309 qaz
286 riley
247 stevecho816
245 mycube
245 Iggy
223 Nihahhat
193 bacyril
160 Tim Reynolds
156 andi25
155 CyanSandwich
143 Wilhelm
117 bh13
108 Dene
104 Tx789
98 MatsBergsten
94 Kian
88 Prakhar
83 7nand
78 Lapinsavant
67 timothywong24
61 VeryKewlName
55 brian724080
52 Keroma12
50 antoineccantin
48 jonlin
48 Schmidt
48 okayama
47 Rocky0701
47 d4m1no
37 RjFx2
32 QQW
27 Kenneth Svendson
26 typeman5
25 CubeBird
24 Richy
24 Mikel
19 TheDubDubJr
17 SaranshGrover
16 MarcelP
15 guusrs
14 obelisk477
13 thatkid
12 LostGent
10 Perff
10 SlingCuber
7 moroder


----------

